# Attention Outbackers



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

While working on my trailor today i noticed something.The lugnuts are cracking. Until you physically take one off you cannot tell they have a cap

UPDATE------------ Lugnuts have a soft material crome colored cap that is cracking.The lugnut itself is fine.I'll be changing these out for a solid crome lugnuts.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will keep an eye on that.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The the actual lug nuts cracking or the fake lug nut looking covers that they put over the actual lug nuts?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> The the actual lug nuts cracking or the fake lug nut looking covers that they put over the actual lug nuts?


The acual lugnut.No fake looking covers on mine.Some of them are made so poorly that a wheel wrench dosn't even fit on them properly.

So there is a fake cover after futher inspection.These must crack when re-tourqing from moving a bit on the nut itself


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it's just the fake - chrome crap on the outside of the actual lugnut. Mine are the same.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

How about posting some pictures?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> I think it's just the fake - chrome crap on the outside of the actual lugnut. Mine are the same.


I'll be taking 1 off soon and looking more closely.Hope your right.After closer inspection the lugnuts do have a cap cover that are a light alluminum.Soft anyway but not plastic.And this is what is cracking.Time for some real chrome lugnuts.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[quote name='thefulminator' date='19 March 2014 - 10:26 AM' timestamp='1395242811' post='489658']
How about posting some pictures?
[/quote


----------

